# how big of a tranny cooler do i need?? please help!!



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

i was told that a tranny cooler was not needed on my 93 6cyl wrangler, i plow with it almost every day and do any where form 14 to 33 houses depending on how much snow has fallin, when plowing for a little more than an hour the tranny over heats and my reverse wont work, nor can i change from 4hi to 2wd or 4low, so i must turn it off and let it sit for 15-30 mins then she runs like a champ for another hr or so, well after being told to try 4low in the places where i should be using a truck or places that require lots of forward and reverse or back blading, i no longer have this problem, but now when i went down the highway the other day (1 hr drive) when i got to the light at the off ramp the tranny was slipping so bad that i had no other choice but to put it in netural and roll back off the side of the road and park and wait 20 mins. then it was fine (we went shopping for a new plow truck) now on the way home we stopped at a bar about every 20 mins and made it home with no problems,

so i now ask for your help after i just wasted 5 mins of your time,

what size cooler should i use, the small 12 x 8 one, or one simular in size to the raditior, or even theres a few sizes in between

also iv takin it to a few local shops and towed it to a tranny shop out of town and they've all said they cant find a problem with it, the tranny shop said they could tare it apart and look for $600, so thats why i think im going to try a $20- $100 tranny cooler first

thanks for your help


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

You definately have a problem with that trans, I doubt a trans cooler is going to cure it, but after a rebuild definately put one in. The one I put in mine is about 12X12. Works great and I also have a trans temp guage on it. It has never even gotten to 200 degrees.


----------



## CJPlow (Sep 6, 2007)

Im suprised basher hasn't chimed in yet, a lot of people do not suggest putting in a trans cooler. the trans is supposed to run at a certain heat range, what that is im not sure, but i guess you can cause damage that way as well. Me on the otherhand have a trans cooler on my jeep works great pain in the ass to install but worth it in my eyes. i picked mine up off of ebay for next to nothing. it depends on the person talk to a few people at trans shops to see what their opinion is.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

It sounds like the tranny is toast:crying: But when you get it fixed or put a new one in, I would definitely put in a cooler. The 8 x 12 sounds like a good size, I think mine is about that. As cjplow said you can "over cool" a tranny and it wont get up to temp properly. On REAL cold days the first time I speed up 1st gear revs out forever then finally shifts. Too cold.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

That is why my jeeps are sticks. If you plow in 4 wheel high, your torque convertor is knuckling down to give you the torque you need to move the load. Load is heat, heat causes damage. Even after you get your new trans installed, which you need, and add your trans cooler, which you need, plow in four wheel low, and take your time on your forward to reverse directional changes. Shift to neutral, count 1001, 1002, 1003, then go to reverse. Otherwise you will be back in the trans shop in short order.


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

jeepwannab;511481 said:


> i was told that a tranny cooler was not needed on my 93 6cyl wrangler, i plow with it almost every day and do any where form 14 to 33 houses depending on how much snow has fallin, when plowing for a little more than an hour the tranny over heats and my reverse wont work, nor can i change from 4hi to 2wd or 4low, so i must turn it off and let it sit for 15-30 mins then she runs like a champ for another hr or so, well after being told to try 4low in the places where i should be using a truck or places that require lots of forward and reverse or back blading, i no longer have this problem, but now when i went down the highway the other day (1 hr drive) when i got to the light at the off ramp the tranny was slipping so bad that i had no other choice but to put it in netural and roll back off the side of the road and park and wait 20 mins. then it was fine (we went shopping for a new plow truck) now on the way home we stopped at a bar about every 20 mins and made it home with no problems,
> 
> so i now ask for your help after i just wasted 5 mins of your time,
> 
> ...


depending on the transmission that is in the vehicle some of them have adjustable bands ( have it on our 95 ram plow truck at work(chrsyler dealer) ) you may try adjusting them if applicable, and or check the servo's in the trans to see if they looked scorned or leaking but mostlikely what happend is the valve body is failing and contaminating the torque converter. ***** not saying thats what happed just a guess from a guy who sees this on a normal basis *****


----------



## Billxx (Mar 4, 2008)

jeepwannab;511481 said:


> i was told that a tranny cooler was not needed on my 93 6cyl wrangler, i plow with it almost every day and do any where form 14 to 33 houses depending on how much snow has fallin, when plowing for a little more than an hour the tranny over heats and my reverse wont work, nor can i change from 4hi to 2wd or 4low, so i must turn it off and let it sit for 15-30 mins then she runs like a champ for another hr or so, well after being told to try 4low in the places where i should be using a truck or places that require lots of forward and reverse or back blading, i no longer have this problem, but now when i went down the highway the other day (1 hr drive) when i got to the light at the off ramp the tranny was slipping so bad that i had no other choice but to put it in netural and roll back off the side of the road and park and wait 20 mins. then it was fine (we went shopping for a new plow truck) now on the way home we stopped at a bar about every 20 mins and made it home with no problems,
> 
> so i now ask for your help after i just wasted 5 mins of your time,
> 
> ...


Without a doubt, your trans has got some real issues and may need to be rebuilt soon. Very first thing you do is change your trans fluid. Second thing you do is install a trans oil temp gauge, here is a link to a good article...

http://4x4trailhunters.com/article.php?id=12

Next get yourself a 11x7.5x3/4 cooler as outlined in this article...

http://www.jeepin.com/features/trannycooler/

Optimal temp is 195deg F (your radiator thermostat rating) and beyond 275deg F you better pull over put the thing in neutral and run it at high idle, 1200-1500rpm until the temp thing settles back to a reasonable temp. What's happening to your trans is your oil is breaking down rapidly from temp and your trans parts are seizing and your torque converter is breaking down and the clutch pack is coming apart and your 2nd-reverse band is gonna break. For every 20deg F rise in temp over the optimal temp you can cut your mileage between oil changes in half for each 20 deg rise incriment, here is a reference chart I found....

DEGREES F.............MILES
175..........................100,000
195............................50,000
215............................25,000
235............................12,500
255..............................6,250
275..............................3,125
295..............................1,500
315.................................750
335.................................325

Good Luck with your trans.


----------



## jeepwannab (Jan 30, 2008)

*thanks for the help*

hey guys, thanks for all your help, after posting that i put that intercooler in and started plowing in lo range every time, and have not had as many problems, but still had some, like still today now that its pushing 50-60 outside the tranny wants to slip (feels like im in neutral) intill its warm then from time to time from the switch from reverse to forward she'll take her time before she goes in and by that time its a thump, so i dont really know what to do, i think that my only option is just to run it till it dies?

and thanks billxx ...i have a non-contact thermomitor and even tho im sure its not right but prob. close it still shot a 392 so i turned it off and let it sit, so i now have an idea of whats good and bad,

also any of you jeepers have sterring problems after taking your plow off for the winter?

thanks


----------

